# How to sub 1 Jb perm



## Kaozty (Dec 26, 2012)

PLL tutorial once in a while.
comment and suggestions are greatly welcome


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow! Practicing that now!  Thanks, and AMAZING job, do post more!


----------



## jskyler91 (Dec 26, 2012)

Exactly how i do it lol, except I do left index and the left middle for the second U', this is useful when you need to AUF with a U' as well. No double redraw with the left hand. 

Edit: I also use my right middle to do the F. My PB is .57 seconds.


----------



## Kaozty (Dec 26, 2012)

TwisterTimmy said:


> Wow! Practicing that now!  Thanks, and AMAZING job, do post more!



that reply made me cry :'(
hahaha
subscribe me then


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Dec 26, 2012)

Kaozty said:


> that reply made me cry :'(
> hahaha
> subscribe me then



Already have


----------



## Kaozty (Dec 26, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> Exactly how i do it lol, except I do left index and the left middle for the second U', this is useful when you need to AUF with a U' as well. No double redraw with the left hand.
> 
> Edit: I also use my right middle to do the F. My PB is .57 seconds.



is that a compliment on my tutorial or you are telling me I must elaborate my finger tricks more? haha



TwisterTimmy said:


> Already have



sweet XD


----------



## jskyler91 (Dec 26, 2012)

Kaozty said:


> is that a compliment on my tutorial or you are telling me I must elaborate my finger tricks more? haha



Niether lol, just commenting and suggesting alternatives. Your way is obviously plenty fast, I just like mine because I don't have to use both of my indexes twice in under a second.


----------



## Kaozty (Dec 26, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> Niether lol, just commenting and suggesting alternatives. Your way is obviously plenty fast, I just like mine because I don't have to use both of my indexes twice in under a second.


oh I see, let me share mine haha,
I do thumb for F before but not sticking on it's corner,
but stucked on sub 1,
after I tried this sticking on corner stuff, it boosts my Jb PLL up, maybe even faster in the future? hope so haha.
hmmm care uploading yours? kinda curious.


----------



## jskyler91 (Dec 26, 2012)

Kaozty said:


> oh I see, let me share mine haha,
> I do thumb for F before but not sticking on it's corner,
> but stucked on sub 1,
> after I tried this sticking on corner stuff, it boosts my Jb PLL up, maybe even faster in the future? hope so haha.
> hmmm care uploading yours? kinda curious.


 
I definitely can, but I am away from my camera right now so it will have to be some time tomorrow. I haven't really drilled this alg hard in a while so I only average like .7 or .8 on it right now, but I am sure after a 100 tries I will get it back down to around .6 or .5.


----------



## Kaozty (Dec 26, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> I definitely can, but I am away from my camera right now so it will have to be some time tomorrow. I haven't really drilled this alg hard in a while so I only average like .7 or .8 on it right now, but I am sure after a 100 tries I will get it back down to around .6 or .5.



sure bro 
btw, I'm more interested a slow motion of yours, on how you place every fingers of yours, just like mine,


----------



## jskyler91 (Dec 26, 2012)

Kaozty said:


> sure bro
> btw, I'm more interested a slow motion of yours, on how you place every fingers of yours, just like mine,



Will do, its is exactly the same as yours except I use my right middle for F and my left middle for the last U' so that I don't have to re-bring my indexes back twice in quick succession.



Kaozty said:


> sure bro
> btw, I'm more interested a slow motion of yours, on how you place every fingers of yours, just like mine,



How do you do your T-Perms? because I do them very similar to this as well and they are completely regripless also.


----------



## Kaozty (Dec 26, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> Will do, its is exactly the same as yours except I use my right middle for F and my left middle for the last U' so that I don't have to re-bring my indexes back twice in quick succession.



I will wait for the vid instead, I'm not that good in english, and can't imagine well what you are talking about wahahahahaha



jskyler91 said:


> How do you do your T-Perms? because I do them very similar to this as well and they are completely regripless also.



me too, I did it the very same way how I do my Jb. regripless FTW


----------



## jskyler91 (Dec 26, 2012)

Kaozty said:


> I will wait for the vid instead, I'm not that good in english, and can't imagine well what you are talking about wahahahahaha



Gotcha ;-)

Edit:


Kaozty said:


> me too, I did it the very same way how I do my Jb. regripless FTW



Totally, I get soo many regripless solves because of these algs and they are almost always 8-9 seconds.


----------



## Kaozty (Dec 26, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> Gotcha ;-)
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Totally, I get soo many regripless solves because of these algs and they are almost always 8-9 seconds.



so you are sub 9? O.O


----------



## jskyler91 (Dec 26, 2012)

Kaozty said:


> so you are sub 9? O.O



O no, not even close im still trying to get 10 seconds down. I just meant that regripless solves are always ridiculously fast and algs like these help to promote them.


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 26, 2012)

Good tutorial


----------



## Kaozty (Dec 26, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> O no, not even close im still trying to get 10 seconds down. I just meant that regripless solves are always ridiculously fast and algs like these help to promote them.



ohh I see



o2gulo said:


> Good tutorial



thanks


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 26, 2012)

Great. Make more soon please!


----------



## Kaozty (Dec 26, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Great. Make more soon please!



subscribe and share it with your friends 
number of subscribers and views are my greatest motivation


----------

